# Angry Andy & Angry Andy +



## Dice1012 (Apr 1, 2019)

Built these over the weekend. Angry Andy and Angry Andy+.
One of my favorite sounding distortion pedals from PedalPCB.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice!  Love the engraving - Dremel? 

One of my favorite PedalPCB's as well. Fits nicely in a 1590B enclosure:


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks great, good job!


----------



## Dice1012 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Nice!  Love the engraving - Dremel?
> 
> One of my favorite PedalPCB's as well. Fits nicely in a 1590B enclosure:
> View attachment 284


 Yep.
Looks good.


----------



## Dice1012 (Apr 1, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, good job!


Thanks!


----------



## sertanksalot (Apr 1, 2019)

Outstanding.  Pretty unique look there.  How are the cracks done?  Are those hand-painted?


----------



## Dice1012 (Apr 3, 2019)

sertanksalot said:


> Outstanding.  Pretty unique look there.  How are the cracks done?  Are those hand-painted?


I use a dremel for the cracks, after paint.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 4, 2019)

Great execution of the Dremel.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 9, 2019)

Outstanding


----------



## SteveScott (May 7, 2019)

Looks terrific!  I just purchased this PCB.  It says it's based on the JHS AT +.  On the JHS website, it says you can safely run it at 18 or 9 V.  Does anyone know if that is true of the Angry Andy Plus?


----------



## Dice1012 (May 8, 2019)

Haven't tried running at 18v. The components are rated for that voltage but I would check with the pedalpcb guys before just to double check.


----------

